# How long does Potty training take?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky is six month's old. I have to admit, I have trained other dogs in the past and it never took this long. We crate train and he's on a schedule. He's great most of the time and his accidents are becoming less frequent. 

Sometimes I just wonder if he forgets? Most of the time if we have accidents it's my fault (wait too long to take him when he lets me know he's got to go) -but a couple times lately he has given no warning. The other day he pooped in the living room-no warning at all. :blink: Today he did a little tinkle on the carpet-we haven't had a tinkle accident in over a month.

Grant it-he was fixed on wed and is still recovering. The Dr. said the pain drugs we have won't make him pee more or anything-but I think the grass tickles his belly around the incision and irritates it so maybe he's afraid to go out?

Normally if he has to potty and it's not our regular time, he will come to me to let me know but the past two times he has not. I have read different things about potty training-some say six months they should be good to go, others say a year for malts. I do not like poop and pee in the house, at all.

I just want to know, am I expecting too much at this point? Is it normal for them to regress a little before being completely trained or do you think it's related to his surgery? What kind of time frame does it typically take if you are doing things right? Or is there something I am doing wrong?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If he has regressed, you will want to go back to the basics and treat him as though he is a puppy with no potty training skills.

I don't consider my dogs fully trained until they are about a year old. Preston was very easy to train and had it down perfect by the time he was 4-5 months old but London is almost 4 years old and still potties in the house.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> If he has regressed, you will want to go back to the basics and treat him as though he is a puppy with no potty training skills.
> 
> I don't consider my dogs fully trained until they are about a year old. *Preston was very easy to train and had it down perfect by the time he was 4-5 months old but London is almost 4 years old and still potties in the house.*


I agree that it can be individual based on the dog.
As obviously London & Preston are treated the same, but each are individuals.
With my Paris & Coco who are both female & the same age,
Paris is _completely_ potty trained.
She never has any mistakes.
Coco still needs constant reminding of where to potty.
They are trained to use a dog potty indoors,as our winters are very cold.
And they're both had the same training.

Coco would like to point out that she believes she is part Bichon, so has different DNA than Paris. Sigh, I think she is just dreaming up excuses.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Canada said:


> I agree that it can be individual based on the dog.
> As obviously London & Preston are treated the same, but each are individuals.
> With my Paris & Coco who are both female & the same age,
> Paris is _completely_ potty trained.
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: Thanks for the input guys  we will go back to square one-it is also very possible that I was simply trusting him too much.


----------

